
Beating hash tables with trees? The ART-ful radix trie - javinpaul
https://www.the-paper-trail.org/post/art-paper-notes/
======
stochastic_monk
Previous discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18411619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18411619)

